# Noosa 4-7



## fishingbay (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys 
Just flew up from melbourne. Very keen to get out on a yak out here or do any sort of fishing . Problem is got no gear or yak, would be fantastic if someone could please let me tag along? happy to pay any expenses or with a slab. Have heaps of experience been kayaking for years and currently own an adventure island in vic. 
Thanks in advance
Cheers,billy


----------

